# Have not driven for Uber in well over a year and STILL never recieved my 1099 misc



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

Hey there folks! How are ya doing today? i was hoping to get some help or advisory, i was looking into older threads on the related issue but i had some questions of my own, and i feel like I'm kind of in a pickle myself.

I started driving for Uber back in the spring of 2016, haven't really done it much since it wasn't really my main source of income at the time, literally only had my account open for one week and only made under $130 bucks, (That's not the exact amount, sadly i can't even remember what it was. it was just over $125 and change or something like that.) So i called in, closed my account down and all my records were wiped from their database i presume since i attempted to log back in to get the exact figure of what i actually made, and got the common message saying my account no longer existed.

Naturally still to this day i never received my 1099 miscellaneous, and was under the impression after asking a multitude of people if i should worry about it if it was gonna come back and bite me in the backside, and usually got this response. "If it was under $500 bucks you don't really need to report it." after getting that same response and putting two and two together with the fact that Uber never really bothered to send in my 1099 misc to begin with, i just kind of left that on the back burner and never really gave it a second thought. Since i never really filed as an independent contractor before and was always self employed making money cash over fist all of this was kind of new to me. but i feel i should ask if this is fact or fiction.

More importantly, if i did make a very ignorant 'whoopsie' here, if i do need to call it in what sort of penalties should i expect? will i get an audit? is there any way i can get in touch with someone at Uber to actually obtain my 1099? ...More importantly should i begin to worry?

Thanks so much in advance, - The Yoloman


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Just make a phony ledger and make sure you include all the dead miles, for all the days you drove.

If you made $130 and drove 260 miles to and from rides and driving around from ride to ride and back to your home base you owe nothing in taxes.
No IRS agent is going to spend valuable time going after $130 in earnings.

and you were supposed to get a 1099K , 1099M is for bonuses and other things not included in your income.


Edit and don't worry, if they didn't send it to you it means they didn't report it to SS or IRS either.


----------



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

aJoe said:


> Just make a phony ledger and make sure you include all the dead miles, for all the days you drove.
> 
> If you made $130 and drove 260 miles to and from rides and driving around from ride to ride and back to your home base you owe nothing in taxes.
> No IRS agent is going to spend valuable time going after $130 in earnings.
> ...


That makes sense, realistically i only officially drove for one day and probably did about 90 miles of driving. six days after said day certain events transpired and i just closed my account down and said to myself i couldn't really fit in the extra time with everything else i was doing at the time.

So even if the funds i made were well over a year old and unreported i could still report them in with no penalties or late charge overages?

Edit: 


aJoe said:


> Edit and don't worry, if they didn't send it to you it means they didn't report it to SS or IRS either.


Oh, that's a relief


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

"So even if the funds i made were well over a year old and unreported i could still report them in with no penalties or late charge overages?"
The proper way to report (if you really want to) would be to file a 1040x (amended return for 2016). You might have some interest to pay but you're not talking about very much money here!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

1099s aren't sent out if the total is less than $600 (read the IRS regs)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

jester121 said:


> 1099s aren't sent out if the total is less than $600 (read the IRS regs)


Many companies send out 1099's even if the amount is less than $600 anyway. Uber sent me one for less than $600.


----------



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

aJoe said:


> Edit and don't worry, if they didn't send it to you it means they didn't report it to SS or IRS either.





UberTaxPro said:


> "So even if the funds i made were well over a year old and unreported i could still report them in with no penalties or late charge overages?"
> The proper way to report (if you really want to) would be to file a 1040x (amended return for 2016). You might have some interest to pay but you're not talking about very much money here!


So realistically even though Uber never sent my 1099k it's nothing to really bother worrying about I'm guessing, since most likely they didn't bother reporting it in themselves. Assuming so since they didn't bother sending my forms in.


----------

